# Black Widows



## BrianWI (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone here live where they have the BIG black widows with the red hourglass on them?


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep!! See them all the time!


----------



## BrianWI (Jun 24, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Yep!! See them all the time!



How big do they get?


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2016)

Yep. I smoosh 10 or 15 every night around my ranch.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 24, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> How big do they get?



Well, I guess just the average size. 
Why, are yours super sized?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 24, 2016)

Isn't a huge one still no more than 3/8 of an inch across?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 24, 2016)

They look bigger because of their long legs. The older ones get a fat body. I usually wear flip flops at night when I go around closing up sheds and I'll take them off and clap them together on the spider. There's usually one or two in each shed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 24, 2016)

I see them on my property in South Carolina.
But I've never seen any in Florida.


----------



## surfergirl (Jun 24, 2016)

They are in ga. Around water meter boxes and stone walls. Some a pretty good size black widows


----------



## ascott (Jun 24, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> How big do they get?



Like a small dog.....pretty normal around here....


----------



## BrianWI (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd love to have one, never see them here.


----------



## ascott (Jun 26, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> I'd love to have one, never see them here.



You live in a world without Black Widows....wow....where do you live, must be wonderful....


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 26, 2016)

Have them everywhere around my backyard. They stay to themself tho.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2016)

I found this one this a.m. while I was watering. She's under the eves of my house, and I'm surprised to see her out in daylight, since they prefer dark. Maybe she's dead. Looks like I need to get out my Webster and use it. So many cobwebs!!! I live in daddy longlegs central! But in the evening there are about 10 tree frogs on the side of my house, 'shopping.' 




She must've been there a very long time. I see at least 3 dessicated spider bodies around the area.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 26, 2016)

Aren't there also brown widow spiders?


----------



## Pearly (Jun 26, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Aren't there also brown widow spiders?


Haven't heard of "brown widows" only "brown recluse" and we do have those here


----------



## Pearly (Jun 26, 2016)

ascott said:


> You live in a world without Black Widows....wow....where do you live, must be wonderful....


Are you nuts??!!! They freak me out!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh yeah.
Brown Recluse are here too.
Faster. Bigger. Painful bite.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> She must've been there a very long time. I see at least 3 dessicated spider bodies around the area.



And had good eaten' too!


----------



## Eric Phillips (Jun 26, 2016)

Up here in dem snowbird terratory, dem dadgum widowers don't like us folk too much! Ain't seen one of dem boogers ever in gimme an O-H......I-O country!


----------



## Eric Phillips (Jun 26, 2016)

Now wolf spiders are everywhere!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Are you nuts??!!! They freak me out!!!!


Obviously that was addressing another post, sorry ascot


----------



## Pearly (Jun 26, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Up here in dem snowbird terratory, dem dadgum widowers don't like us folk too much! Ain't seen one of dem boogers ever in gimme an O-H......I-O country!


Rolling on the floor, clutching my belly. Growing up back in Poland when I was a very young girl I had this image of americans as very worldly, and very sophisticated nation...


----------



## Razan (Jun 27, 2016)

Black widows brown widows we got lots. The brown widow has a unique egg sac they look like a spikey little white sac. Usually a picture goes nice on a post but I am not motivated to do a photo cession with spiders. Wild animals, snakes, rodents glad to accommodate you, but with spiders...not so much.


----------



## Razan (Jun 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I found this one this a.m. while I was watering. She's under the eves of my house, and I'm surprised to see her out in daylight, since they prefer dark. Maybe she's dead. Looks like I need to get out my Webster and use it. So many cobwebs!!! I live in daddy longlegs central! But in the evening there are about 10 tree frogs on the side of my house, 'shopping.'
> 
> View attachment 178288
> 
> ...



EWWWwww.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 27, 2016)

Razan said:


> EWWWwww.


I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2016)

Razan said:


> Black widows brown widows we got lots. The brown widow has a unique egg sac they look like a spikey little white sac. Usually a picture goes nice on a post but I am not motivated to do a photo cession with spiders. Wild animals, snakes, rodents glad to accommodate you, but with spiders...not so much.



Brown widow are numerous here in the High Desert as well....their webs are distinct just as the Black widow....smaller than the Black and seem to be less aggressive than the Black widows....and the Black widow does come out right in the daylight....I noticed it a bit more over the last couple of years...which was odd to me...I don't believe I have ever seen them out during the day before the last couple of years....


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 5, 2016)

ascott said:


> You live in a world without Black Widows....wow....where do you live, must be wonderful....



Wisconsin


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2016)

Last night, after I made my last trip to the backyard with Misty, flashlight in hand, I thought I'd go around inside and use the flashlight to inspect the nooks and crannies in the house. I have to explain that, contrary to popular belief that I live in a cave and sometimes under a bridge, I live in a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house, but I only occupy my bedroom and the kitchen, with the occasional foray into my office to use the computer. 

So I'm walking around in the dark, looking under furniture, etc. for bugs and what-not. I found a small black widow at the baseboard in the hardly ever used hall. I slapped her with my flip flop and moved on to the living room. I found a fairly large black widow with a web from the coffee table to the couch. When I set the flashlight down to get my flip flop she scurried up and under the coffee table. I turned on the light and flipped the table over, but couldn't find her. I found another one under the lamp table.

I think I need to pay someone to come over once a day and dance through all the rooms to let the spiders know this isn't a vacant house.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2016)

...or maybe I need to dust and vacuum a little oftener!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2016)

So, the termite inspection lady was here a bit ago and - WHEW! - no termites, however, she did call my attention to this:




Counting the 2x4's from the corner, the first BW and her egg sac are at #2, then count over to #6. There's another one and her sac and yet another at #7. I've never seen this many in all the 20 plus years I've lived here.


----------



## saginawhxc (Jul 5, 2016)

This seems crazy to me. We have them in Michigan but they are rare. I've only ever seen one that I know of. Found a brown recluse once too, but those are also rare. Poisonous snakes are also very rare here. In some ways Michigan is not a bad place to live.


----------



## ascott (Jul 5, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Wisconsin




Ohhh? well...apologies


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> So, the termite inspection lady was here a bit ago and - WHEW! - no termites, however, she did call my attention to this:
> 
> Counting the 2x4's from the corner, the first BW and her egg sac are at #2, then count over to #6. There's another one and her sac and yet another at #7. I've never seen this many in all the 20 plus years I've lived here.



Looks like you have a wasps nest on beam number three.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> In some ways Michigan is not a bad place to live.



"In some ways…" Yeah. Tell me that in January.


----------



## ascott (Jul 5, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> So, the termite inspection lady was here a bit ago and - WHEW! - no termites, however, she did call my attention to this:
> 
> View attachment 179265
> 
> ...




Yvonne, here in the High Desert, what you describe is normal....they are very healthy and abundant....I too will do a walk through the house and peek behind furniture/beds/couches and such to make sure none of those crazy broads ducked in when the door was open for a little longer than planned and in the 12 years at this house we have had maybe 8 or 9 found inside on my walk through inspections.... now outside, there is no way to keep track...lots...what I have done to keep the numbers down around our porch/house.....walk around every day or two and use the broom to sweep away any webs from around the house and especially the porch....way out on the property I don't worry as much....unless one jumps out at me...then it is her or me....


----------



## ascott (Jul 5, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Last night, after I made my last trip to the backyard with Misty, flashlight in hand, I thought I'd go around inside and use the flashlight to inspect the nooks and crannies in the house. I have to explain that, contrary to popular belief that I live in a cave and sometimes under a bridge, I live in a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house, but I only occupy my bedroom and the kitchen, with the occasional foray into my office to use the computer.
> 
> So I'm walking around in the dark, looking under furniture, etc. for bugs and what-not. I found a small black widow at the baseboard in the hardly ever used hall. I slapped her with my flip flop and moved on to the living room. I found a fairly large black widow with a web from the coffee table to the couch. When I set the flashlight down to get my flip flop she scurried up and under the coffee table. I turned on the light and flipped the table over, but couldn't find her. I found another one under the lamp table.
> 
> I think I need to pay someone to come over once a day and dance through all the rooms to let the spiders know this isn't a vacant house.




Oh and one other piece of Black Widow hunting advise, never ever ever....ever take your eyes off of the broad, the "second" you take eyes off of her, they poof....disappear....my poor son, I will holler at him...get me a shoe, hurry hurry....and the entire time I have eye on her...otherwise poof....seriously....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 6, 2016)

Don't really have many spiders here, certainly not like back in England or where i used to live in Thailand.
Oh, I miss them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> Looks like you have a wasps nest on beam number three.



How on earth did you see that? You must have a pretty high resolution screen. The wasp nest is all hatched out and vacant.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2016)

ascott said:


> Yvonne, here in the High Desert, what you describe is normal....they are very healthy and abundant....I too will do a walk through the house and peek behind furniture/beds/couches and such to make sure none of those crazy broads ducked in when the door was open for a little longer than planned and in the 12 years at this house we have had maybe 8 or 9 found inside on my walk through inspections.... now outside, there is no way to keep track...lots...what I have done to keep the numbers down around our porch/house.....walk around every day or two and use the broom to sweep away any webs from around the house and especially the porch....way out on the property I don't worry as much....unless one jumps out at me...then it is her or me....



My termite inspection lady told me to mix a little eucalyptus oil in water in a spray bottle and spray areas where I've seen the BW. She said it doesn't last long and has to be repeated often, but it keeps them away.


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> How on earth did you see that? You must have a pretty high resolution screen. The wasp nest is all hatched out and vacant.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> So, the termite inspection lady was here a bit ago and - WHEW! - no termites, however, she did call my attention to this:
> 
> View attachment 179265
> 
> ...


#2 is big enough for me to see on this picture. Eeeewwww!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Now wolf spiders are everywhere!



I love those spiders.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 6, 2016)

ascott said:


> Yvonne, here in the High Desert, what you describe is normal....they are very healthy and abundant....I too will do a walk through the house and peek behind furniture/beds/couches and such to make sure none of those crazy broads ducked in when the door was open for a little longer than planned and in the 12 years at this house we have had maybe 8 or 9 found inside on my walk through inspections.... now outside, there is no way to keep track...lots...what I have done to keep the numbers down around our porch/house.....walk around every day or two and use the broom to sweep away any webs from around the house and especially the porch....way out on the property I don't worry as much....unless one jumps out at me...then it is her or me....


Eeeewwww!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 6, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't really have many spiders here, certainly not like back in England or where i used to live in Thailand.
> Oh, I miss them.


Seriously???!!! They freak me out!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I love those spiders.


Those freak me out too! Bugs don't just the 8-legged critters. It's just the way they walk... Or something. Crabs make similar impression on me. That walking.... Brrrr!!!! Getting chills down my spine


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Now wolf spiders are everywhere!



I'm seeing a lot more of those this year too. Big honkin' ones the size of a .50 cent piece. I should try to get a pic.

Still a lot of big black widows though...


----------



## ascott (Jul 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> I'm seeing a lot more of those this year too. Big honkin' ones the size of a .50 cent piece. I should try to get a pic.
> 
> Still a lot of big black widows though...



Same here, sooooo big this year. I was out on the front porch with the hand water sprayer, just chillin, watering, enjoying some cool overspray and then all of a sudden !!!!!!!!!! I almost dropped the hose and ran screaming, it was the size of a baseball....and it was booking fast trying to get away from the puddling water in the plants....then two more followed right behind them, so instead of running I just washed them off the porch like five times and they finally ran away in the other direction.....after the initial shock of the quick moving giants I was able to appreciate how awesome they were......


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 6, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Seriously???!!! They freak me out!!!


I love spiders. 
Was gently holding a goliath in a pet shop in Spain recently, would love to have bought it and brought it home, but I'm not knowledgeable enough and customs may have been awkward. Hope she goes to a good home.


----------

